# issues on sstp

## mathabstrction

the following is my configuration file

 # cat /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test

remotename sstp-test

linkname sstp-test

ipparam sstp-test

pty "sstpc --ipparam sstp-test --log-level 4 --save-server-route --nolaunchpppd --user user --password pswd ru1.pointtoserver.com"

name purevpn0s1536108

plugin sstp-pppd-plugin.so

sstp-sock /var/run/sstpc/sstpc-sstp-test

usepeerdns

refuse-pap

refuse-eap

refuse-chap

refuse-mschap

#require-mppe

noauth

```
ocalhost wu # pon sstp-test debug dump nodetach 

Plugin sstp-pppd-plugin.so loaded.

pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

linkname sstp-test              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

dump            # (from command line)

plugin sstp-pppd-plugin.so              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

noauth          # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

refuse-pap              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

refuse-chap             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

refuse-mschap           # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

refuse-eap              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

name purevpn0s1536108           # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

remotename sstp-test            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

sstp-sock /var/run/sstpc/sstpc-sstp-test                # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options)

pty sstpc --ipparam sstp-test --log-level 4 --save-server-route --nolaunchpppd --user purevpn0s1536108 --password xej53rgp ru1.pointtoserver.com                # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

ipparam sstp-test               # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

usepeerdns              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/sstp-test)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options)

using channel 2

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4de2aeed> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4de2aeed> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4de2aeed> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4de2aeed> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Script sstpc --ipparam sstp-test --log-level 4 --save-server-route --nolaunchpppd --user user --password pswd ru1.pointtoserver.com finished (pid 23099), status = 0xff

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

```

how to resolve it?Last edited by mathabstrction on Sun Apr 10, 2016 8:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## khayyam

 *mathabstrction wrote:*   

> ...

 

mathabstrction ... you probably shouldn't be providing the world with your username, password, and server address.

best ... khay

----------

## mathabstrction

pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

logfd 2         # (from command line)

linkname pptp           # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pptp)

dump            # (from command line)

noauth          # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

refuse-pap              # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

refuse-chap             # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

refuse-mschap           # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

refuse-eap              # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

name purevpn0s1536108           # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pptp)

remotename pptp         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pptp)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

pty pptp vlap-hkf1.ptoserver.com --nolaunchpppd         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pptp)

ipparam pptp            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pptp)

usepeerdns              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pptp)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

require-mppe-128                # (from /etc/ppp/peers/pptp)

using channel 5

Using interface ppp1

Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/2

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x91ffdb3d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x91ffdb3d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x91ffdb3d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x91ffdb3d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x91ffdb3d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x91ffdb3d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x91ffdb3d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x91ffdb3d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x91ffdb3d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x91ffdb3d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Connection terminated.

Modem hangup

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script pptp vlap-hkf1.ptoserver.com --nolaunchpppd, pid 14367

----------

## gordonb3

Did you set mtu and mru to 1492 in your config?

----------

## mathabstrction

what's the modification content needed to write into?

----------

## mathabstrction

 *gordonb3 wrote:*   

> Did you set mtu and mru to 1492 in your config?

 

not yet.

----------

## mathabstrction

what should i do to analyze the result outputbed by #tcpdump -i eth0 -w my.tcpdump -s 0 tcp port 1723 using wireshark?

http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-diagnosis.phtml#tcpdump

----------

## mathabstrction

the problems about how should configuration on sstp-client be written

why are the configurations of sstp-client on two distinct distributions different?i had bought a vpn service of purevpn this month, but i found there are three different ways of configuration on three distribution types:

https://support.purevpn.com/linux-setup-guide

how should i configure sstp-client on my gentoo?

----------

## Chiitoo

Merged the above six (6) posts from two other topics, as they seemed to be about this same issue.

Spreading the matter across several topics is not going to be more helpful than keeping it all in one place.  :]

----------

